
AirPods Will Become the Screenless iPhone - osipovas
https://snugsafe.com/2019/09/13/how-airpods-will-become-the-screenless-iphone/
======
netfl0
AirPods becoming a screenless iPhone is much different than AirPods having
cellular connectivity.

A screen provides significant bandwidth to the human. Simply reducing the
bandwidth to pure audio is likely insufficient but for only a few use cases.

